# best metal detector



## huntingonthefly (Nov 26, 2009)

What is the best metal detector in the 3 digit price range. Please explain why it's your favorite.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 26, 2009)

Gonna be hard to say which one is best for that price range.
The top brands are all pretty good.
Teknetiks T2
Fisher F75
Tesoro Tejon
White's dfx or mxt
Minelabs are great....and pricey.

I started with a tesoro bandido 2 umax,but now have the   
T2.Great machine for around $600-$700.I get very good target seperation with it,which is great for hunting trashy areas


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Dec 13, 2009)

*Detector...*

I did some research and settled on the Whites Prizm IV.
I can't speak personally, but that's what is on order, based on my research.
$315.00 delivered, with tax.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## jsimages (Dec 13, 2009)

im looking at the whites classic 5id or the garrett 250. anyone wanna weigh in their thoughts on these 2 machines. im a toal newbie to detecting and any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

jsimages said:


> im looking at the whites classic 5id or the garrett 250. anyone wanna weigh in their thoughts on these 2 machines. im a toal newbie to detecting and any input would be greatly appreciated.



I have heard nothing but good things about the garret 250 for a novice, i would love to hear if anyone disagrees with that,


----------



## themartaman (Dec 14, 2009)

*Best Detector*

Minelab and Tesoro are my first 2 choices. Tesoro has lifetime warranty. I use a minelab soverign most of the time. You really don't need a lot of bells and whistles. Most important is to get out and practice no matter which one you buy.


----------



## bryantw (Dec 19, 2009)

I own a whites DFX no problems out of it. I have found alot of stuff with it from old silver to cival war stuff good luck.


----------



## mickbear (Dec 23, 2009)

jsimages said:


> im looking at the whites classic 5id or the garrett 250. anyone wanna weigh in their thoughts on these 2 machines. im a toal newbie to detecting and any input would be greatly appreciated.


if your new to detecting then you can't beat a Garrett.i'v got 25+/- years detecting and i'v owned most every kind out there at one time or another.a detector wont do you any good sitting in the closet or in the garage.people are all ways asking me when they see me out somewhere "whats the best detector to buy?" i always tell them ,the one you will use.the Garrett 250 ACE is a jam-up entry level machine as a matter of fact i carry one as a back up or second unit.i'v had $1800.00 machines and $150.00 machines and i'll be honest with you,it seems that when i got into the big time units my finds went down because i became so dependent on all the fancy gizmos and gadgets and settings.i dropped back to a garrett 550 several years ago (a turn on and hunt unit) and my finds went back up.
        what ever you get just remember you have to use it to find anything. good luck


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Not many md guys out there huh? secretive? anybody else?


----------



## whchunter (Jun 3, 2010)

*Two*

White's DFX & Troy Shadow 5


----------

